# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Axis and Allies??

## Nikademis

Hi Guys,

I'm curious if anyone has produced a full size game board/map for any of the games in the Axis and Allies franchise.  I did a search but all that came up were a couple A&A mini maps (very well done btw).

I have long wanted to create a custom map for my games and print it on a vinyl.  I love the idea of playing on a much larger board (for those of you familiar with the game, things can get very crowded, especially in Europe).  The vinyl would be durable and relatively easy to clean, particularly in the event of a spill.

Anyway, just thought I would check in and see if anyone had any comments or had a similar thought.  Thanks in advance!

----------


## Chris1474

Im also interested in this subject. I have a few friends that have made huge LOTR themed risk maps and would love to see other attempts at something similar

----------


## idahobeef505

I too am a huge Axis and Allies fan. I would like to see this map as well. I make maps and if someone doesnt work on this, let me know and I can do it!

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

That would be quite fun.

Maybe down the line, I'll consider trying my hand at it.

----------

